# Bought a Set of Wood Chisels Today



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have been looking for a set of bench chisels to replace my aged and so-so quality Sears which I plan to retire to carpentry use (They’ve had some ugly experiences through the years). I looked at some high-end stuff but they weren’t in my budget and I’m not a high-end woodworker anyway.

After looking at some brands online I checked the local stores. I narrowed things down to Buck Bros. and Marples (Irwin) at HD. After looking them both over I was leaning toward the Marples, mostly because they have a steel cap on the handle. Then I saw that the Bucks Bros. are USA made (MA) and Marples are now from China. The Bucks Bros. were a set of three and the Marples a set of four. However, HD had the BB chisels available singly in a variety of sizes. I ended up adding a 1/4" chisel to the BB set and the price, ~$30, was about the same as the Marples set of four.

Anyway, I got a surprise when I got the BB chisels home and looked them over. They appeared at first to have a plastic cap on the handle end but it turns out that it’s black coated steel. Also, they have a lifetime warranty (if you have the receipt). They have a reasonably sharp edge on them (but not scary sharp - yet) and seem to be well-ground hardened steel with protective plastic end caps.

So far I’m very pleased! I think they’ll do nicely for my purposes.

Bill


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I am glad to see a USA made product won out


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not to bust on C-man tools........but their chisels are best served as "loaners".And thats a big role.Kept sharp they function ok,but the ease of mind when someone just HAS to borrow a chisel,is pricelss.I like Buck Bros.,pretty cool you found something new,still made in US.BW


----------



## Oldtimecarpenter (Feb 7, 2011)

I've found you pretty much get what you pay for regardless of where there made. I suggest you check some used tool dealers for some of the older brands of chisels such as Marples, which has a better steel and takes and holds an edge much better. Follow the basics for tuning them up and you won't be sorry. Most of the older cutting tools are much better then the new imported junk on the market today.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I also just got some of those Buck Bros chisels at Home Depot last week. I'm pretty pleased with the bang for buck on those. I sharpened them with some 600 grit and they have been able to slice right through some maple I've been working with.


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

I bought some of the Marples at HD a few months ago. So far I've been happy with them. Can't remember where they are made. Probably Taiwan.


----------



## Minnesota Steve (Feb 12, 2011)

From a cost perspective and the general quality/utility, I find the Buck Bros stuff to be decent as I can't really justify buying top of the line stuff for my purposes. I have a Buck Bros #4 plane, and a couple of hand saws and they work pretty well although the plane I have to keep futzing with to keep the blade level.

I have a set of Stanley chisels, plastic yellow handled things. I don't recall but I think they have a steel cap. It was like 3 of them for $20 or something.

I was at Menards here recently and they had these new Stanley Bailey chisels, I believe it was a set of 5 with a leather tool roll for $90. The steel was from Sheffield, UK and had a wooden handle. Pretty high quality. I'm glad to see Stanley bringing back some quality tools.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was looking at the Stanley Chisels at Lowe's. I noticed that the standard models were made in the Orient but like Minnesota Steve noticed, the higher quality FatMax units had Sheffield steel.

Incidentally, I took a drive out west last summer and followed Rt. 2 through MI, WI, MN, ND, MT, ID, and WA, etc. Anyway, I finally got to tour a Menard's store, as there aren't any here in the east. Pretty neat store!


----------



## Woodwork Guy (Jul 1, 2011)

I picked up the 5pc Stanley Bailey chisels for $59 at Menards. Needed a little wet stone work but not bad for the price.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I was looking at the Stanley Chisels at Lowe's.


I've got many kinds of chisels, and my usual "go to chisels" are my Stanley's or BB's. Not the newer designs or the "Fat Max". I like the older Stanley's and BB's, some with wood handles, and the ones with the plastic handle and metal caps.











 







.


----------

